# ملفات تصميم القواعد المسلحة ب Excel



## داليا (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في المرفقات Excel sheet من تصميمي
لتصميم القواعد المنفصلة باعتبار القاعدة العادية او عدم اعتبارها
وتصميم القواعد المشتركة
وتصميم القواعد المشتركة مع جار
وتصميم القواعد الشريطية
وجميعها بوحدات الكيلونيوتن والمتر طبقا للكود المصري

ملاحظة: جميع الخلايا التي باللون الاحمر هي معادلات فلا يتم الكتابة بها

وهذه ملفات تصميم وفق كود ال aci 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t60115.html#post1122551


----------



## descovery_2000 (16 يوليو 2007)

تسلم يدك


تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ibrahim albitar (17 يوليو 2007)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.amani (17 يوليو 2007)

لو في زيها بس Aci Code


----------



## داليا (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور


----------



## احمد الديب (18 يوليو 2007)

ممتازززززززززززززززززززز
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عيدان السبعاوي (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للجهود


----------



## داليا (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المرور


----------



## المهندس يوسف بدوي (18 يوليو 2007)

عمل رائع يا مهندسة داليا رغم البساطة المعمول بيها الشيت و اظن انو لو كان التصميم مدعم بالرسوم التوضيحية لكان العمل اروع اتمنى لك و لجميع الاعضاء التوفيق


----------



## ابن تيمية (19 يوليو 2007)

ربنا يجعل كل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك يا باش...


----------



## mokh (19 يوليو 2007)

شكر 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صبرى محمود (19 يوليو 2007)

ملفات جميله جدا ومجهود غير عادى ولكن لى ملاحظه بسيطه ممكن حمايه المعادلات لعدم مسحها عن طريق الخطاء والف شكر على مجهودك فى عمل الشيتات ووضعها لنا


----------



## داليا (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صلاحالدين (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بك والى مزيد من التقدم
تحياتي لكل الاعضاء


----------



## سعيد عبد العزيز (20 مارس 2008)

جزاكى الله خيرا كيف يمكن تحميل تصميم القوعد المسلحة يانواعها بالاكسل من على النت


----------



## مسلم (20 مارس 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## zeezo (20 مارس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيد طه محمد (20 مارس 2008)

يا ريت لو يعاد أرفاق الملف لأني لم أستطع تحميله


----------



## منصوررواد (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس المصرى (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا اوى ياباشمهندسة


----------



## عطية ابراهيم (6 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا مهندسة
ربنا يزيدك ويزدنا


----------



## حسن النزال (6 مايو 2008)

احسنتم وبارك الله بيكم وبالتوفيق يارب


----------



## احمد على خطاب (16 مايو 2008)

زاكى الله خيرا كيف يمكن تحميل تصميم القوعد المسلحة يانواعها بالاكسل من على النت


----------



## داليا (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اسراء محفوظ (16 مايو 2008)

البرنامج فعلا جميل ولكنى مش قادرة استفيد منه بسبب الوحدات حيث انها بالنيوتن ونحن نعمل بالطن ارجو عمل نسخه معدله ويا ريت تدعم الكود المصرى ،،،ايضا لى سؤال بخصوص الميد او الشدات كيف يمكن تصميمها؟؟واذا كان عندك اى برنامج بخصوصها يا ريت ترسليه لى ......وجزاك الله يا اختى كل خير


----------



## محمد غريب الصغير (19 مايو 2008)

الف شكر يابشمهندسة


----------



## samky (20 مايو 2008)

تحياتي لكل الاعضاء
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## داليا (18 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي لكم جميعا

بالنسبة للمهندسة اسراء:
الكيلونيوتن = 10 طن
وبالتالي يمكنك التحويل

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## zaidsarsam (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammed Hamdey (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmdfred (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكوره على المشاركه


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (28 يونيو 2008)

شكرا داليا مع التقدير.


----------



## alzaeime (28 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك اخوي

وجاري الاطلاع




م احمد


----------



## tamer (29 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## ايمن ع شندى (10 سبتمبر 2008)

ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكرا


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
جزاكي الله خيرا وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
جاري التحميل


----------



## أبو جمانة المصري (10 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا م/ هبة ان شاء الله جاري تجريبهم


----------



## بلال ك (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## fihonil (10 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر كنت مستنية من زمان
وكل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## أبوسعد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك اللة فيج وشكرا لكل من ساهم


----------



## شريف محمد حسن (10 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## iraqivisionary (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## داليا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
على المشاركة


----------



## حمورابي العراقي (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ونحن بانتظار المزيد.


----------



## عبده سليمان (8 مايو 2009)

اتوجه بالشكر والتقدير لسيادتكم على هذا العمل الطيب ونتمى لكم السداد والتوفيق وارجوا ان تتقبلى هذا الرجاء 
-- ان يكون هناك رسم مبسط للتوضيح 
-- الوحدات المستخدمة تكون الاكثر استخداما من الناحية العملية 
وشكرا جزيلا :75:


----------



## ابو فواد (8 مايو 2009)

رائع بس لو الكود الأمريكي بكون أروع لانه عالمي اكثر


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (9 مايو 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرا ياهندسة......................


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (9 مايو 2009)

ملفات ممتازة و سريعة جزاك الله خير أخت داليا 
و نرجو المزيد 
أخيكم أبو الأفكار


----------



## عاشق السهر (10 مايو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي الكريم


----------



## م.عبد (10 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## beretvert (11 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع من عضو أروع


----------



## احمد مرزا (11 مايو 2009)

بـــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك لك مني اجمل تحـــــــــــــــــيه


----------



## حسين ابو الهنا (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu Habib (29 مايو 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا
وجزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## hassanaki (30 مايو 2009)

جهد مشكور وربنا يزيدكم ونتمني المزيد منكم


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (30 مايو 2009)

اسراء محفوظ قال:


> البرنامج فعلا جميل ولكنى مش قادرة استفيد منه بسبب الوحدات حيث انها بالنيوتن ونحن نعمل بالطن ارجو عمل نسخه معدله ويا ريت تدعم الكود المصرى ،،،ايضا لى سؤال بخصوص الميد او الشدات كيف يمكن تصميمها؟؟واذا كان عندك اى برنامج بخصوصها يا ريت ترسليه لى ......وجزاك الله يا اختى كل خير





بعد اذن المهندسه صاحبه الموضوع 

وبخصوص السمل والشداد 
أولا الشداد :/
فهو يتم عمله لربط عمود الجار 
جعل الأجهاد اسف القواعد منتظما 
وعندما تكون محصلة القوتين بين عمود الجار والعمود الداخلي تقع في مسافه أقل من (l/3 ) من مركز عمود الجار
وكذلك يستخدم لنقل العزم الخارجي على الأعمده الخارجيه إلي الأعمده الداخليه 
ويفضل استخدامه عندما تكون المسافه بين العمودين اكبر من 5 م

فكرة تصميمه /
جعل الأجهاد اسفل القواعد منتظما عن طريق جعل رد الفعل اسفل كل قاعده في مركزها 

وذالك بفرض ازاحه معينه لرد الفعل اسفل عمود الجار عن مركز الحمل للعمود 

وبأخذ العزوم عند اي حمل لأحد العمودين نحصل على رد الفعل اسفل القواعد

وبعد تصميم كلا من القاعدتين نبدأ بتصميم الشداد عن طريق رسم (b.m.d)و (s.f.d)
وبأقصي عزوم نسطيع ان نحل الشداد 
ثانيا السمل /
يستخدم لربط القواعد مع بعضها البعض بحيث لا يحدث هبوط متفاوت تسليحه العلوي
مثل تسليحه السفلي ويستخدم له كانات ولا يستخدم لربط عمود الجار
يصمم /
لحمل حمل الحائط ووزنه
هبوط متفاوت مقداره 2 سم


ارجو ان اكون وضحت الفرق بينهم

م/على درويش


----------



## krypton (30 مايو 2009)

مجهود مشكور ونتمنا لك الافضل


----------



## لازوردي (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد طه صادق (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## adel shahboub (1 يونيو 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> لو في زيها بس Aci Code


 مرفق ملف بالاكسيل تصميم قواعد ب ال Aci


----------



## adel shahboub (1 يونيو 2009)

eng.amani قال:


> لو في زيها بس Aci Code


 موجوده على هذا الرابط ارجو ان يكون تم تحميله
http://www.4shared.com/file/109146019/2d7652dc/Footing_Design1.html


----------



## geniamine (1 يونيو 2009)

شكرا و ألف شكر................


----------



## م.أنس عبد الفتاح (1 يونيو 2009)

ارجو من المهندس المشارك حاليا تنزيل برنامج اوتوكاد مع رابطه كي استطيع تحميله


----------



## ابونمه (2 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير واحسان واكرمك في الداريين


----------



## sallam1998 (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## abdocivil (3 يونيو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## hassanaki (3 يونيو 2009)

نعجز عن الشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## keyhistory (3 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## النبهاني100 (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه الملفات الرائعة وهل هناك ملف للحصائر البيتونية


----------



## wael samy (17 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكى


----------



## karimco (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## نبيلة*** (4 أكتوبر 2010)

:15::15:شكرا


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جيد جدا


----------



## سحاب99 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك مهندستنا العزيزة وبإنتظار جديدك بارك الله فيك


----------



## safwan rahhal (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا بشمهندسة


----------



## محمود العيسوى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم


----------



## Mohammed_x (26 مارس 2011)

مشكور على هالمجهووود


----------



## م/صابرالشكلى (27 مارس 2011)

ممكن حد يرسل برنامج اتوكاد 2002 ضرورى مع شرح للساب اخر شىء


----------



## م احمد عيسي (27 مارس 2011)

م/صابرالشكلى قال:


> ممكن حد يرسل برنامج اتوكاد 2002 ضرورى مع شرح للساب اخر شىء


اخى الكريم تابع شروحات المهندس أيمن زوهير 
و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أبوكامل (21 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع ..... شكراً جزيلا


----------



## داليا (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع


----------



## Hythamaga (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس عامر (16 نوفمبر 2011)

ملفات عن جد زينة وممتازة لتصميم القواعد...عاشت ايدج على المجهود


----------



## Ahmed Ghoname (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل جدا بس ارجو توضيح اتجاه حديد الفرش والغطاء سفلي وعلوى حسب الكود الامريكي

وجزاك الله خيرا عن كل المستفيدين


----------



## hmadamaxseres (12 مارس 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## nawalid6 (17 مارس 2012)

مجهود جميل ورائع نشكر عليه المهندسة داليا ونتمني لها دوام النجاح والتوفيق
م وليد منصور


----------



## Mohamed laith (17 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engqueen (20 مارس 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## engqueen (20 مارس 2012)

*thaaaaaaaaaaaaanx*​


----------



## sawwah109 (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا 
وياريت يكون بالعربي


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (21 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad_ali (19 فبراير 2013)

تسلمين يا باش مهندسة ومشكورة جهودك الخيرة وان شاء الله التوفيق


----------



## Eng Ahmed Elmdaen (4 أبريل 2013)

​جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng dardir (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## Mr Engine (30 سبتمبر 2014)

يعنى اية كلمة design of moment !!
هندسة دى !!


----------



## Hazim Gad (1 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.hamadh12 (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------

